
Netflix Fenzo: OSS Scheduler for Apache Mesos Frameworks - yourabi
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/08/fenzo-oss-scheduler-for-apache-mesos.html
======
diptanu
Love Fenzo! We use it in our Titan Framework at Netflix, and it's API is super
simple and scheduling logic can be extended by plugins and outcomes can be
influenced by writing custom constraints and fitness functions. Happy to
answer any questions!

~~~
h078
Can Fenzo be used in place of Netflix genie
[https://github.com/Netflix/genie](https://github.com/Netflix/genie) ?

